# Bomb, Long Delayed Trade or Death Wish?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't speak for anyone but myself on this, but I get a boatload of PM's. When I recieved a box yesterday there was a note in it. Referenced a PM I sent regarding "meeting qualifications" a year ago? Now I'm feeling bad cuz I can say some pretty abnoxious things based upon a lil provocation. Feeling doubly bad because I need to think hard occasionally to remember my niece and nephews names much less a PM from a year ago.

Jian (MeNimbus) was nice enough to have saved it and share it today. Whew. Wife must have logged on and written it cuz it was actually kind of nice. 

Back to the box WTF? Gold JW - 18 years old.. nummy! Anejois, Pepins and illusions, Oh my! Well you can see from the picture, mucho cigars and nice ones to boot.



I typically live on the one way street in life. I give money and things to my daughters, etc, etc, etc. Nice to get an unexpected and gracious item coming up the one way street in my direction.

Thanks Jian, and well ask TX Matt or NavyDoc how these things go.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice hit! I've been to a number of JW tastings the past few years, and one of the recommendations the Master Blenders had for the Gold Label was to freeze the bottle for 24 hours to release it's more subtle flavors. Never tried it this way but it's supposed to be excellent. Enjoy!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice Dave, bet that brought a smile to your face!!!:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice hit that will be a day to remember:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes sir that is one hell of a hit!!

Congrats brother


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

VERY nice hit! A year in the making . . . WOW!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Death Wish indeed. I haven't been here long but I've read some old posts.....

But definitely fitting for a fine BOTL, it is good to be on the receiving end at least of something nice for a change. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW, that's some nice demolition right there. Very nice!! :tu


:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

EXCELLENT HIT!!!!!! On a Great Gorilla!!!!!!! 

Revel in it while you can, because I have witnessed the great TXMatt showdown and the epic NavyDoc Tennis Schmennis!!!!!!! 

Everybody Break out the popcorn!!!!!


Ron


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you Dave for your guidance and knowledge. Your hard work and dedication is always appreciated. Please enjoy the cigars and whiskey. :ss:al

Consider this package as a Thank You and not a bomb, trade or death wish! :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> Consider this package as a I do not fear you, not a bomb or a trade but a death wish! :r


:tu Exactly how I read it.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :tu Exactly how I read it.


:rSomeone's in trouble now.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

and here I started to have a bunch of warm fuzzies because Dave got whacked, and it was sweet, and charming.....



and then he plans bloody revenge?




:r

I better check those reading comprehension skills again.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very Nice! :tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

excellent hit


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :tu Exactly how I read it.


:al It seems you already drank that bottle of whiskey. Mission accomplished!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Jian, great hit on Dave!

Dave, regarding the JW Gold, I haven't tried freezing but a few drops of water will bring out the honey sweet flavors of the Clynelish in the blend.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Thanks Jian, and well ask TX Matt or NavyDoc how these things go.


Uh oh.


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Holy MeNimbus, batman! Terrific hit Jian :tu. Enjoy your spoils, Dave. :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great hit on a truly deserving BOTL. But you are definitely playing with fire!
I like it! You got guts!:tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

great hit on a good brother...dave deserves it and i know how much he likes getting packages.....even if theyre empty.just the excitement of opening a box..LoL...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Great hit on one of the most deserving guys I know. Well done, now you better get to digging that bunker!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Great hit on one of the most deserving guys


:tpd:


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been lucky enough to herf with Ji, and seeing this is no surprise to me. Ji is a very generous BOTL!! Great hit !! Great target too!! :tu


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow! Nice hit Jian!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Enjoy Dave!

Ji, some hit brother!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Exellent and brave hit!:tu


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Man, Jian is fricken crazy, I got something like that from him too!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :tu Exactly how I read it.


Dave likes it even more when you re-return fire....except now he has a lot more ammo of his own and probably won't recruit the help of others...this time! Anyone else like to watch tennis? :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice hit on the Master.

I would be careful now though. :ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Dave likes it even more when you re-return fire....except now he has a lot more ammo of his own and probably won't recruit the help of others...this time! Anyone else like to watch tennis? :r


Man !!!!!!! That was great to watch!!!!!

Ron


----------

